# ILUKA



## Guest (Dec 8, 2006)

Fishing Iluka again this weekend Targetting flathead on staurday in the river late afternoon, sunday morning getting an early start and depending upon conditions launching at the bluff or woody and hitting some of the rocky bits offshore looking for some pelagic fun. Anyone interested get in touch.


----------

